# DIY question



## lilmissrazz (Jan 24, 2007)

I want to set up a turtle tank, and was thinking of ways to make a dry dock for basking without having to have anything permenetly glued in the aquarium or buying a floating dock..... I was thinking how about one of those long rectangle plastic window boxes you can buy from kmart and cutting semi circles on all 4 sides so its like a cave and using aquarium glue to glue rocks etc on it... would this kind of thing work?? 
Any DIY ideas i could use for my aquarium???


----------



## Glimmerman (Jan 24, 2007)

How big are the turtle? I have a 2ft set up for my hatchies , where I have used flat bush rock on one side as a dry area. I actually sat them on top of the heater and filter.
\
I like your plastic planter box concept. Perhaps you could use astro turf or similar instead of rocks / pebbles. I used the smoothest bushrock I could find as I don't want to damage their under shell.


----------



## lilmissrazz (Jan 24, 2007)

ah yes turf thats a better idea!! i dont have a turtle yet *cries* im just getting all the info first and trying to find someone who has some hatchlings for sale... i only have a 2ft tank atm and i need to buy a light.... still not 100 percent sure on EXACTLY what i need lol i need name brands and watts etc etc hahaha so i know what i should be getting


----------

